# Que opinan sobre el Plan CEIBAL ???



## Don Barredora (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola gente, me he enterado del plan que se esta terminando de realizar en Uruguay llamado Plan CEIBAL, el cual consiste en darle una notebook a cada uno de los chicos que esten en la educacion primaria.

Para los que quieran saber mas sobre esto aca tienen unos links y unos videos:

http://www.ceibal.edu.uy

Este es el video de el programa de television donde me entere sobre el tema:
(esta dividido en 2 partes)



YouTube - 1/3 EducaciÃ³n en Uruguay (Plan Ceibal)


YouTube - 2/3 EducaciÃ³n en Uruguay (Plan Ceibal)


Bueno.. solo quiero saber sus opiniones sobre este plan..

Por mi parte me parece que es algo muy bueno, pero que en argentina no se si  podria aplicarse por la mala cultura que posee hoy en dia la gente... muchas personas no le darian valor y las venderian... o no las cuidarian.. 

Espero sus opiniones y si hay alguien de uruguay que nos informe un poco mas de como se esta implementando este plan y si es bueno o no....

Saludos!


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2009)

hola, yo tengo una prima que es uruguaya y me habia contado eso.
si bien siempre tuve mis cuestiones con la gente uruguaya por considerarlos demasiado tranquilos enla vida pero no se puede negar loq ue esta adelante:

he leido que de sudamerica tanto uruguay como chile son de lso paises que estan catalogados como mas seguros para vivir en general y eso no viene de la nada.

luego cuando le pregunte a mi prima si las PC que les daban a lso chicos no "desaparecian" me dice que no, que las cuidan.
como te dije consideraba vagos a muchos uruguayos que vivian con el termo bajo el brazo.
pero la realidad es que estudian, y no venden la PC de el hijo para comprar vino ni paco ni jugarla en la quiniela.
es muy triste pero seria necio de mi parte no tener una mirada objetiva.

luego el darle a lso chicos una PC es solo un punto mas de la educacion, soloeso, si se lo hace con un plan positivo me parece bueno, pero es solo un paso mas.
a que me refiero ???

imaginate que el dia de mañana aqui en argentina le den una PC a cada chico.
mientras los padres no tienen trabajo.........mientras en esa PC solo podes acceder a la web con la cadena nacional de los KK diciendo a nuestros hijos que son el chavez argentino .
y luego te enteras que cada una de esas PCs se licito por 5mil dolares (en uruguay las compraron a 500) .

como vez, es solo un punto de un plan, que puede ser bueno o malo.

si a mi me preguntas yo prefiero un plan que se funde en :
(ojo, lo que te voy a contar es un mundo de fantasia, ya que tengo si un familiar docente ):

docentes bien pagos y bien capacitados que den las clases en buenos colegios, muy didacticos para incentivar a los chicos y que descubran las ciencias y cual le puede apasionar, docentesw que se sientan felices y por eso no tengan problemas en dedicar tiempo de mas.
de el otro lado chicos felices y tranquilos, que no tengan HAMBRE ENLA PANZA y que tengan las neuronas en buen estado por queno pasaron su primera infancia con necesidad, chicos que no esten preocupados por que en casa anoche se peleo papa y mama no sabe por que , pero era algun problema de $$.
y en colegios secundarios chicos que esten estudiando felices y esten ansiosos de terminar por que estan emocionados por todas las posibilidades que se les van a abrir.
no chicos que no saben que haran cuando terminen la secundaria, por que escuchan a los padres que no hay trabajo, ven en la TV que solo se hace $$$$ con politica y corrupcion, algo de futbol o prostituirse en la TV preferentemente, y se preguntan ¿para que estudio ? ¿para que sirve?? .

luego lo de la PC es un accesorio.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Oct 9, 2009)

Hola, yo soy de Uruguay y conozco el tema, ya que tengo un compañero que está trabajando para el Plan Ceibal incluso, en el tema de la ubicacion de los Routers, antenas, etc para la conexión a internet que poseen.

Les cuento que los PCs no son de una calidad muy buena, tienen fallas en el teclado (son de goma blanda y se terminan rompiendo) y la verdad como procesadores no son de lo mejor.
Lo bueno es que manejan Linux y se evitan los problemas tipicos de Windows, llamase Virus, cuelgues, bla bla...

Las maquinas terminaron costando cerca de los 200 dolares, en un ppio el objetivo era de 100 dolares por maquina.
Poseen camara web de una resolucion de 640x480 con buena nitidez.

Ha ocurrido esa duda de Si las venderian, si las cambiarian por otra cosa, pero no ha sido asi, al menos en masa, ya que las Laptop son entregadas a cada niño y son custodiadas si el niño no la lleva a clase.

Saludos desde Uruguay.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 9, 2009)

El Plan Ceibal me parece excelente (obviamente lo conozco porque vivo en Uruguay). No es un misterio que la educación del hoy es la sociedad del hoy y del mañana. Es de las mejores cosas (si no la mejor) que hizo este gobierno.  Pero (disculpen que me vaya un poco de tema), creo que lo que hace falta es una completa reestructuración de la educación. Este modelo de educación (a pesar de que en su época fue bueno) ya está obsoleto.
En cuanto a lo que decía Fernando de que los uruguayos son vagos (si es que entendí bien), yo también podría decir que la mayoría de los argentinos son unos incultos idiotizados con Marcelo Tinelli (aunque yendo al caso aquí no es diferente). Pero me parece una estupidez generalizar de esa manera. Es evidente que aquí o alla, siempre va a haber alguno/a lamentable sujeto que venda una herramienta de aprendizaje tan valiosa como esta para "jugar a la quieniela", pero por eso es importante la educación.
Otro aspecto interesante es que estas computadoras utilizan un sistema operativo libre basado en GNU/Linux, demostrando que no se necesita ser un experto programador para utilizar este sistema (estas computadoras están diseñadas para ser usadas por personas que nunca antes habían tocado una computadora). Con todas las ventajas que la libertad que brinda este software conlleva.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2009)

electrodan, no lo tomes a mal, si lees tranquilo veras que te he redactado mi historia, mi impresion desde hace tiempo y como fue cambiando .

una cosa es la impresion que haya tenido yo en una epoca de mi juventud y con la gente que haya visto y otra la que da la realidad, si me lees tranquilo he puesto que alla en uruguay NO las venden, cosa que estoy seguro que aca si lo harian , la comparacion cuando puse de venderlas para comprar vino o paco se referia a mi tierra, si lees tranquilo veras que estoy realizando una triste AUTO critica a mi propia gente .

amen de que una encuesta o estudio que he leido hace un tiempo muestra a uruguay como a chile como paises donde se puede vivir con tranquilidad, cosa que aca no.

No te sientas ofendido, no fue mi intensión, y no tenes por que estarlo.


saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Oct 9, 2009)

en urugua y se podra pero en argentina como dice fernandob las venden y compran drogas o el tetra para entendidos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 9, 2009)

No lo he tomado a mal. Solo te comento que esos "incidentes" también pueden suceder aquí, esta no es una cultura muy diferente de la tuya. Culturalmente, creo que los promedios son bastante similares.


----------



## Don Barredora (Oct 9, 2009)

Muchas veces no solo el que la recibe la termina vendiendo o descuidandola.. LAMENTABLEMENTE en este pais hasta los politicos las robarian o no las distribuirian a donde tendrian q ir...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2009)

Si se me permite plantear una idea más, allá voy.

Hace bastante tiempo se hicieron estudios sobre cómo influía la computadora en la educación de los chicos. La encuesta no era algo difícil: Se miraban las notas del educando (qué palabra complicada para decir alumno) y se le preguntaba si tenía una computadora en la casa.
En base a eso, algún genio de la estadística concluyó que los chicos que tenían una computadora en la casa lograban mejores resultados académicos. Y las notas lo confirmaban.
Buena conclusión, ¿no?
¡NO!

 Cayó en el error tercermundista bananero que se suele dar por acá. Seguramente más de uno de los que leyó hasta acá se pregunta por qué no está bien, ¿dónde está el error? 
El chico que tiene una computadora en la casa, tiene comida, techo, calefacción y varias cosas ya resueltas para llegar al fin a un objeto absolutamente prescindible como la computadora.
Ahí está la diferencia.

Al que tiene frío en invierno, calor en verano, hambre todo el año, se moja cuando llueve y vive en una habitación junto con sus hermanitos y sus padres... Dale una compu. Le va a ser utilísima (casi tanto como el canal). ¿Qué importa si se la queda o la vende?

En las culturas pauperizadas lo que vale es la tecnología. Si es tecnológico, sirve. Si es ciencia o investigación básica, es descartable y que lo haga otro idiota. 
Y eso mismo se ve lamentablemente en el foro. Quieren programar un PIC para controlar un cohete que vaya a la luna y vuelva, pero no saben la Ley de Ohm. Y el cohete se estrella y no entienden por qué, "si el PIC estaba bien programado".
O gente que quiere hacer un amplificador de 1000W y pide ayuda para identificar "los cosos negros cuadrados con tres patas agarrados a un pedazo de aluminio con un tornillo". Humo. Olor a quemado. Y sigue el "Ayudaaaaaa". Ambos ignorantes tienen acceso a una compu.
Concuerdo con Fernandob en esto de que una compu es un lindo chiche, y reformulo eso diciendo que es un chiche lindo, y nada más.

Un chico no aprende a multiplicar gracias a una computadora. No aprende qué son el sujeto y predicado en la pantallita. Hace falta una persona todavía.
Un chico no aprende si está enfermo, hambriento, desmotivado, desesperanzado o incómodo. Para solucionar eso tampoco hace falta una compu. Hace falta una intervención seria y sostenida en materia de educación y crear conciencia de que lo más básico de la educación es exactemente igual que hace 100 años, y muchísimo más  importante que saber C++.

Concluyendo, coincido en general con lo que plantea Fernandob y apoyo y aplaudo el plan del gobierno uruguayo, siempre que esté acompañado de todas las medidas básicas. De lo contrario no son más que espejitos y cristales de colores.
Y Colón hizo eso hace más de 500 años.


Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 10, 2009)

No se como puedes decir que una computadora es SOLO un "chiche lindo". Como todo, esta herramienta puede no ser usada de la mejor manera, pero su potencial es ENORME. Siguiendo tu mismo criterio, también podría decir que la escritura es solo un "chiche lindo": los niños que sufren de inanición no necesitan saber leer o escribir. Son problemas diferentes.
De todas formas, no puedes negar que una computadora abre las puertas a una inimaginable cantidad de información. A mi SI me parece importante que todos tengan las mismas posibilidades. Un estudiante que puede acceder a determinada información tiene ventaja sobre uno que no.


----------



## Don Barredora (Oct 10, 2009)

Una computadora es una inversion muy pequeña en relacion a darle una vivienda a alguien.. Y creo que esta puede ser muy util no para que el alumno busque todo solo... sino como una ayuda para que la educacion sea mas didactica y tambien para que tengan en la mano toda la información que hoy hay en internet.

No tomes como ejemplo los que andan dando vueltas que quieren tratar de saber todo sobre electronica solo con incribirse en el foro.. 

Eso si.. quizas en un pueblo como Uruguay la cultura no esta tan hecha pedazos como aca que la gente no valoriza nada y buscan la solucion facil...


----------



## Cacho (Oct 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> No se como puedes decir que una computadora es SOLO un "chiche lindo". Como todo, esta herramienta puede no ser usada de la mejor manera, pero su potencial es ENORME.


Una computadora no es más importante que un lápiz para aprender a escribir. Sólo es más tecnológicamente avanzada.
Darle acceso a un chico que no sabe leer de corrido a una biblioteca virtual gigantesca sirve para... que chatee. Entiéndase mi punto: Lo más básico de la educación no sale de una computadora, y esta se vuelve un lindo objeto inútil si no se sabe interpretar lo que muestra, o no se puede leer.



electrodan dijo:


> Siguiendo tu mismo criterio, también podría decir que la escritura es solo un "chiche lindo": los niños que sufren de inanición no necesitan saber leer o escribir. Son problemas diferentes.


Entonces, siguiendo tu planteo, darle una computadora hace que ya no haya que hacer más nada con la educación de los chicos.
Esa extensión que yo hago de tu posición es tan errónea y falsa como la que hiciste vos de la mía.

En cuanto a la estanqueidad de los problemas, es un sí y un no. Que no son lo mismo, seguro. Pero que están íntimamente relacionados es innegable. Es como arreglar el motor del auto y tenerlo funcionando perfectamente, pero con las gomas pinchadas y sin preocuparse por arreglarlas.
Es necesario atacar el problema de manera integral. Eso es lo que planteo.



electrodan dijo:


> De todas formas, no puedes negar que una computadora abre las puertas a una inimaginable cantidad de información. A mi SI me parece importante que todos tengan las mismas posibilidades. Un estudiante que puede acceder a determinada información tiene ventaja sobre uno que no.


Nunca dije lo contrario. Sólo planteo qué puede hacer un chico con mucha información y sin manera de interpretarla, sin lo más básico aprendido. Más aún, qué hambre intelectual puede tener, si lo que tiene es hambre a secas. 
Asumir que una computadora es más que una herramienta (poderosa o no, no estoy discutiendo eso) es comprar el espejito.
Suponer que una máquina es la solución al problema de la educación es comprar el vidriecito de colores.

Repitiendo lo de mi mensaje anterior: Aplaudo el programa, pero no si es sólo darle una computadora a cada chico. Darle educación básica de calidad y una computaodora es algo casi perfecto.
Darle educación básica de calidad y no darle una computadora no será perfecto, pero ya es algo muy bueno.
Darle una computadora y nada más, es inútil.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 10, 2009)

mi mujer es docente, y tengo varios hijos.
no soy de clase alta ni vivo en la miseria.
y soy observador.

me permiten estas cosas poder darme cuenta de algunso detalles.

dale a unos niños una PC y se la pasaran en los jueguitos.
dale a adolescentes una PC y se la pasaran chateando y en el blog y demas cosas.

MOTIVALOS, enseñales distintas materias, dales el ejemplo HUMANO y sentiran que algunas materias o carreras les gustaran.
LUEGO , recien luego si les das acceso a una biblioteca gigante (que es la PC) la aprovecharan.
si no ............no.
como te digo, yo a mis hijos LOS TENGO QUE SACAR DE LA pc POR QUE SE LA PASAN BOLUDEANDO .

y esto si pasamos por alto lo mencionado anteriormente, LO GIGANTESCO que fue mencionado anteriormente por cacho y por mi , y que es fundamental en un 99,99% .

no han escuchado a doctores lo que dicen de los primeros años de un niño ???
tanto alimentacion como estimulos
NOTA: estimulos es: amor, teta, educacion con juegos.
no gritos, discusiones, mala alimentacion , golpes.

y luego las "atracciones" que genera la PC, yo caigo.
si hago la cuenta de las horas que me paso BOLUDEANDO en la PC que es tiempo que utilizo mal o desperdicio, ni me imagino un niño.

la PC es una herramienta, nada mas, y hasta peligrosa puede ser y es, crea adiccion.

como dije la PC es una herramienta, no es el objetivo .

y la escuela es el lugar donde se aprende, se aprenden ciencias y oficios y se aprende ainteractuar con un grupo humano, por eso es muy necesaria para lso niños y por eso es importante que sea mixta.
si educas a un niño en el hogar a travez de una pantalla tendras un bichito con dificultades sociales.

yo habran notado que a vecs pongo ejemplos y criticas acerca de la gente , de lso seres humanos.
es por que la gente , en fgeneral esta cada vez mas MIERDA, y les aseguro que no hay semana que no tenga una historia.
bueno, pues, a pesar de que no soy para nada cristiano una educacion crsitiana l) o tipo boy -escaut como cuando yo era chico, en la cual uno convivia con grupos, donde se hablaba, donde habia ejemplos , donde habia compañerismo y donde se dedicaba tiempo a la amistad, a lso 10 mandamientos que cuando los lees parecen obvios pero luego no lso cumplis, a las reglas de lso escauts y a la amistad.

nada de eso te da una PC.
la PC es la llave a la entrada de un gran salon, que no hay nadie cuidando ....... en ese salon hay una gran biblioteca, hay un bingo, hay un salon de juegos para chicos, hay un prostibulo...................

a quien conocen en la PC ??
alguien sabe si yo soy un pedofilo ??
si tengo doble personalidad ??? si cuando me rayo soy un mal tipo ???
a mi me conocen aqui en el foro , a travez de la PC .



edit: (de nuevo) .
mas alla que darle a la juventud una PC en uruguay ayudara, y no lo niego, es seguro que determinada cantidad de niños la aprovecharan y sera una mano.
el tema es que no sea solo una cuestion politica, (ojo, repito, cada cosa que se hace ayuda siempre a algunos, a lso que PUEDEN aproecharlo) .
el asunto es que , si nosotros sabemso lo que estamso aqui escribiendo SE SUPONE QUE LSO GOBERNANTES LO TIENEN MAS QUE CLARO.
puesto que para eso hay asistentes sociales y mucha gente dedicada a estudiar esto.
por eso seria GROTESCO creer que los politicos no saben esto.
seria GROTESCO que algun politico diga que con la PC solamente soluciona el problema de la infancia y la educacion.
eso si, es muy politicamente facil de publicitar y suena fuerte lo de "dar una PC a cada chico" y cuesta en comparacion muy poco por que se paga una vez.
pero en la educacion y en la infancia hay que "ponerse" con $$ , esfuerzo, dedicacion y trabajo todos los meses .


----------



## diego_z (Oct 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> No lo he tomado a mal. Solo te comento que esos "incidentes" también pueden suceder aquí, esta no es una cultura muy diferente de la tuya. Culturalmente, creo que los promedios son bastante similares.


 mmmm. van a tener que remar bastante para llegar al pensamiento danino argentino , y sino que cualquier argentino salga a la calle o valla a una oficina publica y despues cuente que fue lo que vio


----------



## jesus_lomor (Oct 10, 2009)

me agrada este tema, se nota que en este foro hay bastantes personas muy cultas, me sorprenden en realidad, y me motivan a seguir leyendo no solo de tecnología, si no te sociedad.

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con el planteamiento anterior, un niño no solamente  necesita tener a la mano la tecnología para desarrollarse integralmente, necesita fuertes simientos para poder manejarla, entenderla y mejorarla, por que a fin de cuentas, lo que nos da de comer es el progreso, y sin un entendimiento de el pasado, de nuestras bases, dficilmente podremos progresar en gran medida.

Talvez enstein no pudo haber desarrollado su teoria de la relatividad (corrijanme si  me equivoco de autor jeje) sin unas bases muy fuertez matemáticas, y sin una orientación muy importante de maesros y colegas.

Creo que lo que se necesita para una buena educación, ademas de un buen educador, es un cuerpo con pocas necesidades, es decir, un cerebro que no tenga que gastar cierta cantidad de pensamientos en la sensacion del hambre, de sed, de sueño, un cuerpo sano, un cuerpo completamente dispuesto a escuchar y tomar lo que biene del exterior.

Muy de acuerdo, un niño sin necesidades fisiológicas, con ambiciones (entiendo que es un peque), con tecnología e información a la mano, que mejor escenario para un genio. Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 10, 2009)

Concuerdo en que una computadora no sirve de nada si no es acompañada de una buena educación y un entorno favorable para el desarrollo del niño, pero si determinados requerimientos se cumplen, una computadora se convierte en MUCHO mas que un "chiche lindo".
PD: no estoy tan seguro de que la adicción a Internet exista.


----------

